# [OT] Maturita' domani

## sktrdie

Magari non centra niente con Gentoo (almeno che non centro la tesina su Gentoo  :Very Happy: ), ad ogni modo domani cominciano gli esami di maturita', con lo scritto di italiano. Sai la paura c'e' sempre, cmq mi chiedevo se magari c'era qualche altro Gentoo user che sta studiando per la maturita'.

Spero di superarlo, anche se sono uscito con 3 punti di credito, con una media di 10 punti in totale  :Sad: 

accetto consigli, e sopratutto si puo' copiare?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: Last edited by sktrdie on Tue Jun 21, 2005 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josuke

direi che dovresti mettere OT al titolo del topic...

in ogni caso in bocca al lupo.... (da quel che mi ricordo, si si può copiare..anche se è passato un po' di tempo)

----------

## Ic3M4n

io sono uscito con 60!  :Very Happy: 

eh... si... bei tempi!

----------

## Dr.Dran

Io con 48, ma confermo che erano bei tempi e mi potevo permettere di studiare solo le materie che mi interessavano e le altre mantenerle con la sufficienza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Skiby

in bocca al lupo!! in teoria dovresti riuscire a copiare! :Very Happy: 

----------

## hardskinone

All'esame ebbi un piacevolissima conversazione con la docente d'inglese. Per farla breve, le spiegai i principi base del software libero, il perchè non si dovrebbero usare programmi che salvano i dati in formato proprietario, etc, fu la parte più divertente dell'orale...

un po' meno quando il docente di elettronica mi fece notare gli errori dello scritto... vabbè...  :Crying or Very sad: 

ragazzi, ricordatevi che comunque passa....

Edit.

Altro ricordo. Giurai che se fossi uscito con un voto maggiore o uguale 80 mi sarei tagliato la chioma. Ora porto i capelli corti  :Cool: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi quoto da solo...

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io sono uscito con 60! 
> 
> eh... si... bei tempi!

 

60/100  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

è troppo fico!  :Very Happy:   un 61 non avrebbe lo stesso effetto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Mi aggiungo ai 60ntini...

----------

## heXen

li ho io... una tesina sul software libero sarebbe stata un'idea carina, ma già l'ho fatta su alcune applicazioni matematiche.... Cmq inteoria dovrebbe essere tranquillo, il compito di italiano è fatto in modo che sia fattibile (purtroppo non considerando la stronzaggine del prof che lo corregge), nel mio caso matematica pure dovrebbe essere fattibile, terza prova sappiamo le materie (alcune delle quali non le ho mai toccate  :Very Happy: ) e all'orale prevedo super spremuta di  scienze della terra  :Very Happy: 

finora li vedo come cosa da superare per andar via da qui e per studiare quello che mi pare in futuro e credo questa sia una buona filosofia  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

bhè io l'ho fatta l'ultimo anno che c'erano gli esterni in commissione e devo dire che sono stati bastardissimi perchè non han fatto copiare neanche una microceppa anzi anche i compiti delle materie interne sono stati corretti dai professori esterni.... io ho sculato e ho portato a casa un centone, ma tre miei compagni sono stati steccati prorpio agli esami...

Ovviamente non voglio terrorizzarti (anche se ci forse ci sono riuscito) e poi mi hanno detto che ora che sono tutti interni la cosa è più tranquilla...

Fortuna che a me quell'anno è uscito latino che se usciva greco almeno 15 punti li perdevo...

poi fortuna di che... sappi che il voto della maturità non conta un cavolo se poi fai l'uni...

il mondo è pieno di rincoglioniti usciti con cento (ehm...presente!) ma anche di gente che alle superiori è andata così così e poi invece sul campo di battaglia (leggi università) si è fatta valere molto...

Ad ogni modo in bocca al lupo "Skate or die"  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Poi dopo il mio esame ci si vede per quella birra  :Razz: 

EDIT: ovviamente in bocca al lupo pure ad heXen!!!  :Surprised: 

----------

## Swanz

Eccomi qui....pure io domani comincio.....

...per seconda prova informatica.....base di dati.. :Confused:  ....'na tristezza......

----------

## n3m0

Ho fatto l'esame di stato ormai 5 anni fa.

Era il secondo anno della nuova modalità, con metà prof esterni e metà interni.

Una pacchia.

A copiare si copiava. Ho passato il compito di informatica a quasi tutta la classe.

Alla terza prova i prof interni passavano a suggerirci le risposte  :Very Happy: 

Vai tranquillo..

Io avevo poco più di te di punti di credito (13) e ho preso 84/100.

13 +

33 (orale) + 

38 (scritto)

Sia l'orale che lo scritto mi sono stati rovinati da quella stronza esterna di Italiano.

In ogni caso, come vedi, pure con 10 punti di credito puo' uscire discretamente.

Cmq, se si ha intenzione di fare l'università, l'unica cosa che davvero vale la pena "sperare", è esser diplomati con un voto >= 80, perchè spesso questo è il limite inferiore di svariati concorsi (anche di formazione/borse di studio). Per il resto, chissenefrega, visto che poi devi laurearti. E' lì che devi prendere un gran voto.

----------

## sktrdie

Be' grazie ragazzi per l'incoraggiamento, ma vi giuro non vedo l'ora di finire questa cosa ed uscirne salvo.

Ormai e' 12:14 +-, chissa' se riusciro' a dormire ... fate conto che ancora devo studiare l'argomento scientifico per il tema domani che sarebbe qualcosa sulla "bio diversita'" a chi interessa... forse naturalmente. Se poi non ho speranza a fare nessuno dei temi, mi invento qualcosa su quello di attuailita', speriamo bene.

@BlueInGreen: si poi ci sentiamo per la birretta.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Ai miei tempi non riuscivamo a fare il compito di matematica, e la soluzione ce l'ha portata un prof. da un'altra classe, perchè loro c'erano riusciti....

E poi voi avete tutta la commissione interna, vi conoscono e sanno quanto valete, noi avevamo quasi tutti i prof esterni, e per non fare cattiva figura con i prof interni ci tartassavano di domande per mettere in mostra la loro conoscenza della materia ....

E dai che sei a CAVALLO !!!!!!!!!!

In bocca al lupo !!!!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

tutti secchioni qui? io sono uscito con un bel 37 (classico voto presa in giro) e ho preso un bel 4 sul compito di ragioneria... ma almeno ho fatto 5 anni veramente divertenti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Mi sa che sono arrivato tardi per l'italiano visto che siete già dentro, in bocca al lupo a tutti per la prova di domani allora.

Ho appena letto le tracce.... mi sembra interessante quella sul crollo dei nazionalismi e l'integrazione europea.

P.S. Pur essendo clamorosamente OT mi sembra che l'argomento sia particolarmente sentito da un certo numero dei partecipanti al forum e quindi non ci sono problemi... resta inteso che qualsiasi altro thread sugli esami di maturità verra unito a questo  :Wink: 

----------

## jikko

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> tutti secchioni qui? io sono uscito con un bel 37 (classico voto presa in giro) e ho preso un bel 4 sul compito di ragioneria... ma almeno ho fatto 5 anni veramente divertenti! 

 

io con un 39  :Razz:  e si parla del lontano '96

vedremo come andra' se andra' nel 07-08 (mi sto ri-diplomando come: perito informatico).

gia' a distanza di due anni sto pensando alla roba da portare ...............

nel '96 una ricerca su klimt e nel '08 un bel video games fatto con le lib SDL  :Smile: 

un bocca al lupo

----------

## fejfbo

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> tutti secchioni qui? io sono uscito con un bel 37 (classico voto presa in giro) e ho preso un bel 4 sul compito di ragioneria... ma almeno ho fatto 5 anni veramente divertenti! 

 

Anche io sono uscito con 37, e anche io a ragioneria... Però io ne ho fatti 6 di anni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bender86

Appena tornato da scuola...

Ho fatto il tema su Einstein, ma non sono portato per i temi, confido di più nello scritto di matematica di domani e nella terza prova.

----------

## knefas

IO!  :Very Happy:  

Ho fatto oggi la prima prova...liceo Classico....mi chiedevo se c'era qualcun altro nella comunità di gentooisti che veniva dal classico... :Smile: 

Bah, se volete leggere i miei commenti specifici sulla mia prova li trovate nel mio blog  (in firma)

----------

## heXen

la prof di filosofia dopo aver sbirciato la busta mi ha detto che il tema generale mi sarebbe piaciuto... peccato che non mi ero preparato nulla, azz lo sapevo che il 2005 era l'anno della fisica, dell'anniversario di einstein and so on...

domani dovrebbe andare meglio e terza prova è un vero e proprio evento aleatorio  :Confused: 

qualcuno ha parlato di compiti di informatica... di che scuola sta parlando?

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....mi chiedevo se c'era qualcun altro nella comunità di gentooisti che veniva dal classico...
> 
> 

 

...il sottoscritto ... che poi è finito a studiare ingegneria...  :Confused: 

----------

## jikko

 *heXen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno ha parlato di compiti di informatica... di che scuola sta parlando?

 

io ho accennato qualcosa in merito, si parla del molinari (serale), perito informatico.

edit:

ops, mi sa che ti refiri a questo:

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eccomi qui....pure io domani comincio..... 
> 
> ...per seconda prova informatica.....base di dati.. ....'na tristezza......
> ...

 

non lo avevo letto  :Sad: 

----------

## Disabled

Informatica ce l'ha sicuramente ragioneria indirizzo programmatori...

Cmq anche io sono sotto esame, liceo scientifico, e oggi ho fatto l'analisi del testo... Evviva Dante!  :Smile: 

Incrociamo le dita per mate di domani....

----------

## oRDeX

alè, il saggio breve sulle catastrofi naturali penso sia andato bene! più che altro me lo auguro   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

io sinceramente non ho problemi di punti visto che sono uscito con 17...domani info..

[modestiamode on]sinceramente penso che il 15 sia assicurato ghghg[/modestiamode off].

ora mi metto a ripassare i tipi di accesso ai file su disco perchè non si sa mai...byebye

----------

## sktrdie

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> alè, il saggio breve sulle catastrofi naturali penso sia andato bene! più che altro me lo auguro   
> 
> io sinceramente non ho problemi di punti visto che sono uscito con 17...domani info..
> 
> [modestiamode on]sinceramente penso che il 15 sia assicurato ghghg[/modestiamode off].
> ...

 

Anche io ho fatto il saggio breve sulle catastrofi... 5 colonne, spero di essere andato bene.

domani matematica  :Sad: 

dicono che e' impossibile

ah io vado allo scientifico.

----------

## oRDeX

in bocca al lupo! io cmq all'industriale (spec informatica industriale)

----------

## oRDeX

che brutto database che c'era oggi mamma mia...non era difficile, ma abbastanza lungo sviluppare

----------

## Cerberos86

reduce dal compito di MATE.....  :Confused: 

Niente di impossibile ma neanke una passeggita.... stressante più che altro......

comunque il bello sarà lunedi (terza prova con materie IGNOTE....) e poi l'orale  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

/me che non vede l'ora di andarsene...... ho già per la testa gli spritz in zona ghetto per l'anno prossimo.... :Laughing: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> tutti secchioni qui? io sono uscito con un bel 37 (classico voto presa in giro) e ho preso un bel 4 sul compito di ragioneria... ma almeno ho fatto 5 anni veramente divertenti! 

 

secchioni? io 42 in 6 anni, con 7 al tema, 2 al compito di mate, 8 orale inglese e 3 orale di fisica. il bello è che era uno scientifico. tralasciamo ovviamente il divertimento dei 6 anni di cui sopra  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Disabled

Finita anche mate!  :Smile:  Mi sa che qui c'è il 15 di brutto  :Razz: 

----------

## fctk

 *Disabled wrote:*   

> Finita anche mate!  Mi sa che qui c'è il 15 di brutto 

 

beato te... io invece ho fatto degli errori troppo scemi... ad ex, x=1/n con n N-{0}... è una retta del tipo x=1/2 x=1/4 non x=2 x=3  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... quindi l'area mi è venuta -1/9 invece che +1/9... no comment.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## flocchini

 *knefas wrote:*   

> .mi chiedevo se c'era qualcun altro nella comunità di gentooisti che veniva dal classico...

 

eccomi... E ora sono finito a fare informatica... Cosa non darei oggi per una bella versione di greco  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Wise

anche io ho gli esami...

e oggi e toccata la prova di informatica... dovrebbe essere andata abbastanza bene...

c'è quacun'altro che ha fatto la prova di informatica?

----------

## knefas

Ok, allora per adesso i classici sono

BlueInGreen, flocchini, Flonaldo, knefas  :Smile: 

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> E ora sono finito a fare informatica...

 

Io finiro' a fare ing. elettronica!  :Wink: 

Oggi Tacito era una cazzata (sara' andata anche male, non facciamo gli sboroni, ma era una cazzata!)...aspettiamo lunedi', poi il piu' e' fatto  :Smile: 

Porto la mia tesina alla prof, 46 pagine in LaTeX, sulla seconda di copertina ho scritto: 

```
L'impaginazione di questo documento è stata curata usando \textit{solo} strumenti liberi e gratuiti, in particolare \LaTeX~in ambiente GNU/Linux.
```

e lei: cosa vuol dire "liberi e gratuiti?" 

e io: sa prof, l'Open Source, Windows, eccetera, tutto lo spiegone.

e lei: ma perchè, Windows si paga?  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: aggiunto  Flonaldo  :Smile: Last edited by knefas on Thu Jun 23, 2005 8:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fctk

prima o poi dovrò proprio decidermi di provare latex...

----------

## heXen

pure io ho scritto la tesina con latex... ieri un casino immane per mettere il margine di rilegatura usando il pacchetto layaureo (con, figurarsi senza!) e non veniva l'intestazione nelle pagine... conclusione: non ce l'ho messo  :Very Happy:  però non c'ho pensato a scrivere "sviluppata con strumenti liberi", almeno all'orale potevo redirigere il colloquio su quello  :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

[ot] @ heXen ma per tutti, se hai bisogno io ci ho smanettato un po' con layaureo eccetera, non so se posso aiutarti direttamente (ma posso provarci) e ho un sacco di link  :Smile:  [/ot]

----------

## sktrdie

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e lei: ma perchè, Windows si paga? 

 

LOL  :Very Happy: 

Ad ogni modo io invece che la tesina ho fatto il percorso, con The GIMP.

 :Razz:   :Razz:  maturita' open-source al massimoLast edited by sktrdie on Thu Jun 23, 2005 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## heXen

per questo caso l'ho già consegnata, in fondo con tutto lo spazio che latex lascia sugli A4 il cm della rilegatura non si vede  :Wink:  grazie comunque  :Wink: 

mi chiedevo... qualcuno ha un modo più o meno matematico per plottare con gnuplot le 4 superfici che servono a generare il malefico solido del primo problema PNI?. Le equazioni parametriche le ho ma non so come tagliar via le parti che non servono e far vedere solo il solido  :Confused:  grazie

----------

## Flonaldo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  *knefas wrote:*   .mi chiedevo se c'era qualcun altro nella comunità di gentooisti che veniva dal classico... 
> 
> eccomi... E ora sono finito a fare informatica... Cosa non darei oggi per una bella versione di greco 

 

Anche io vengo dal classico; ma qualche anno fa ed ora... giustamente... faccio informatica all università!  :Laughing:   :Shocked: 

----------

## oRDeX

cmq io ho fatto info!

----------

## fctk

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> E ora sono finito a fare informatica... Cosa non darei oggi per una bella versione di greco 

 

perchè dici questo? dopo vorrei fare ing. info e ogni informazione mi sarebbe utile...

----------

## Guglie

sabato io ho l'ultimo esame (orale di italiano)

e non ho ancora studiato niente..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

nulla contro la mia facolta', ho scelto in base al "cosa voglio fare da grande" e mi ritrovo a fare calcoli tutto il giorno per avere accesso a una serie di professioni interessanti dove di fatto pero' servira' un 10% di quello che mi stanno propinando. Purtroppo l'universita' italiana funziona (funziona?) in 2 modi, o e' una facolta' umanistica (allora nemmeno un filo di matematica) oppure e' una materia "scientifica" e allora solo matematica da mattina a sera. Non che pretenda ovviamente di trovarmi da studiare la divina commedia, ma di fare fisica cosa me ne frega? Per cavi, wireless e propagazioni varie c'e' il corso di reti, basta e avanza. O devo calcolare quanto ci mette un ups a finire giu' dal terzo piano?

In conclusione: nostalgia delle materie umanistiche  :Wink: 

PS ummamma, che OT tremendo, scusate  :Embarassed: 

----------

## federico

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> domani matematica 
> 
> dicono che e' impossibile
> ...

 

Come me un po' di anni fa, e' difficile di solito ma non impossibile. Male che vada la tattica e' di puntare il massimo su tutto il resto e pregare per la botta di genio in mate.

----------

## Trifaux666

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> O devo calcolare quanto ci mette un ups a finire giu' dal terzo piano?

  no, ma quanto ci metteresti tu si, floc ;D

io sono al liceo scientifico ed ho fatto il compito di italiano in modo discreto (6 pagine di foglio protocollo su Dante) e un compito mediocre di matematica (dio me la mandi buona)... 

e anche io non vedo l'ora di andarmene. il primo luglio per me finirà un ciclo durato 5 anni. non ne posso più; non avrò molti bei ricordi, e non voglio mai più vedere i miei compagni di classe.

----------

## sktrdie

 *Trifaux666 wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   O devo calcolare quanto ci mette un ups a finire giu' dal terzo piano?  no, ma quanto ci metteresti tu si, floc ;D
> 
> io sono al liceo scientifico ed ho fatto il compito di italiano in modo discreto (6 pagine di foglio protocollo su Dante) e un compito mediocre di matematica (dio me la mandi buona)... 
> 
> e anche io non vedo l'ora di andarmene. il primo luglio per me finirà un ciclo durato 5 anni. non ne posso più; non avrò molti bei ricordi, e non voglio mai più vedere i miei compagni di classe.

 

mai + vedere i tuoi compagni? mi dispiace che hai questo rapporto con loro.

Cmq anche io non vedo l'ora di uscire! Essere libero, poi fra un po' prendo anche la patente, quindi sara' una botta di liberta' al massimo, un cambiamenteo di vita totale.

ps: dove sei di roma?

----------

## Trifaux666

[OT mode _totale_ ;D]

sono dell'appio latino - vicino ponte lungo

non li voglio più frequentare (la maggior parte, non tutti) perchè non sono abbastanza maturi 

(o sono io che sono cresciuto troppo in fretta?)

solo con due/tre mi trovo bene, dei quali 1 è mio amico e compagno di classe dall'asilo

----------

## heXen

 *Trifaux666 wrote:*   

>  non avrò molti bei ricordi, e non voglio mai più vedere i miei compagni di classe.

 

come capisco... non so te ma se io ora avessi finito il quarto non saprei cosa fare ma per fortuna non è il nostro caso, manca pochissimo  :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> domani matematica 
> 
> dicono che e' impossibile
> ...

 

sarebbe questo l'esame impossibile?

il nostro esame era facile rispetto alle prove fatte durante l'anno, ma non così facile come questo  :Smile: 

----------

## Disabled

Quello è quello per il tradizionale quello del PNI è più difficile... 

Cmq mi dispiace per chi nn si è trovato bene, ma io, pur desiderando andare avanti, sentirò molto la mancanza della mia classe e dei professori, in fondo abbiamo condiviso 5 anni insieme...  :Smile: 

----------

## heXen

terza prova

materie coinvolte:

inglese = fatto tutto

scienze = risposte generiche, 20% di probabili cazzate

Filosofia = merda

Fisica = fatto tutto

Educazione fisica (si, avete capito bene) = che zoccola!

non commento

----------

## fctk

da me invece le materie (filosofia, biologia, fisica, inglese) si sapevano con 4 giorni di anticipo per fortuna... e pertanto mi è andata abbastanza bene... oggi pomeriggio saprò i punteggi... speriamo...

EDIT:

incredibile!!! ho preso 44/45!!! e dato che avevo 20 punti di credito siamo già a 64!!! sono già promosso!!!

speriamo bene per l'orale...

----------

## heXen

domani ho l'orale... a meno che non mi mettano 3 punti sono già promosso ma sono convinto che quella di mate e fisica non mi aiuterà.... come sono convinto di nn aver preso il 15 a matematica... vabbe  :Confused: 

----------

## mirko_3

Anche io domani... se non mi presento esco con 60...  :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

io martedì....  :Twisted Evil: 

se non mi presento.... non esco.....!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

per ora sono a quota 53.... al di là della + rosea delle previsioni....

in bocca al lupo a tutti!

----------

## mirko_3

Se firmi e te ne vai, esci con 66  :Wink: 

----------

## Disabled

Io dopodomani... 57, per ora, ma mi sto cmq cagando in mano... Non ce la faccio più!!! Coglio finirlo questo esame!!!

----------

## knefas

Nuntio vobis gaudium magnum:

100/100*

* menzione di merito della commissione

 :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Nuntio vobis gaudium magnum:
> 
> 100/100*
> 
> * menzione di merito della commissione
> ...

 

Tanto domani nessuno se lo ricordera'  :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

oWnAgE knefas...!  :Very Happy: 

il mio orale non è stato gran che...i voti arriveranoo tra una settimana quasi....comunque l'importante è aver finito....!  :Wink: 

Piuttosto, ora si apre un grnde dilemma, almeno per me:

- Ingegneria Informatica

-Scienze e Tecnologie Informatiche

????  :Confused: 

----------

## fctk

anch'io ho fatto l'orale ieri... e hanno detto che è andato bene... domani usciranno i voti... sono ansioso di sapere...

comunque anche a me si apre il dilemma ingegneria informatica / informatica ... ma non so se questo sia il thread giusto...

----------

## Wise

io sono uscito con un "misero" 97  :Laughing: 

adesso mi aspetta una bella facoltà di ingegneria informatica....

qualcuno che vuole dissuadermi? (consigli, si fai bene , no sei un pazzo... ecc)

----------

## Cerberos86

 *fctk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque anche a me si apre il dilemma ingegneria informatica / informatica ... ma non so se questo sia il thread giusto...

 

beh, la maturità è finita e,spero per tutti, ora c'è da andare avanti.... Più che altro non volevo aprire un altro topic [OT],penso bastino quelli ke ci sono già....L'ardua sentenza ai mod... :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Più che altro non volevo aprire un altro topic [OT],penso bastino quelli ke ci sono già....L'ardua sentenza ai mod...

 

Se l'altro topic é reltivo al dilemma:

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Piuttosto, ora si apre un grnde dilemma, almeno per me:
> 
> - Ingegneria Informatica
> 
> -Scienze e Tecnologie Informatiche

 

mi sa che avremmo un flame assicurato.

E poca gente a moderare visto che saremmo tutti occupati a lanciarci le solite parolacce nell'eterno duello scienziati vs ingegneri  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. Complimenti a tutti i maturati  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi sa che avremmo un flame assicurato.
> 
> 

 

ok,meglio evitare  :Very Happy:  !

magari si riesce a fare una cosa del tipo: quali sono i punti di forza delle due lauree suddette? senza CONFRONTI, semplicemente cosa uno dovrebbe diventare e fare una volta terminato (/me ke scaramantico già scrive con le sole dita indice e mignolo  :Laughing:  ). qualcosa di molto rapido,sintetico,e magari personale,dato ke penso che una buona parte di esperienze dirette ci sia.... :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Complimenti a tutti i maturati 

 

Quoto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

E' finita.

Anche per me.

L'ultima è stata un'alunna che presentava una tesina su Galileo. Così, mi sono trovato a spiegarle per l'ennesima volta il senso del Sidereus Nuncius e la descrizione dell'alba sui mari lunari.

Ho anche provato a invitarla a interloquire - in fondo l'esaminata era lei. Ha detto che la  teoria precedente sosteneva che la Luna splendesse di luce riflessa.

Parlando, io tenevo un dito avvitato ad un'asola dei pantaloni - senza portare cintura.

Ho sentito la necessità impellente di liberare la mano. Per fare qualcosa (colpirla?).

E nel mentre, sbagliando il verso della rotazione, mi sono trovato ancora più stretto a strappare goffamente i pantaloni in un vano sforzo di libertà, per abbandonarmi alla fine ad una risata scomposta.

Ma poi ce l'ho fatta. Ho chiuso il verbale, abbiamo sigillato il pacco, esposto i tabelloni.

Anche per me è finita. Alla prossima.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> E' finita.
> 
> Anche per me.
> 
> L'ultima è stata un'alunna che presentava una tesina su Galileo. Così, mi sono trovato a spiegarle per l'ennesima volta il senso del Sidereus Nuncius e la descrizione dell'alba sui mari lunari.
> ...

 

lol i miei complimenti... un pantalone in più da rammendare  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Io ho fatto gli orali ieri mattina..sembra andata davvero bene  :Smile: 

lunedì saprò i voti, la cosa certa è che sarò promosso sicuro visto che prima dell'orale avevo già 60   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fctk

100/100

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```
# emerge -C scuola

# emerge vacanze
```

----------

## oRDeX

100/100

anche io   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

ehm...ora sarei Perito Informatico Capotecnico ahahahaha

yuppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------

## randomaze

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 100/100*

 

 *fctk wrote:*   

> 100/100

 

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> 100/100

 

Uh, tutti secchioni da queste parti  :Rolling Eyes: 

...ovviamente scherzo...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Uh, tutti secchioni da queste parti

 

se non ti dispiace io mi tiro fuori  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

complimenti davvero ai nostri centenari!!  :Wink:   ed io che mi sentivo "in colpa" per il mio 92 di maturità scientifica: tzè

----------

## Cerberos86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uh, tutti secchioni da queste parti 
> 
> ...ovviamente scherzo...

 

oh,oh.... complimentoni....

io invece un semplice 81/100 , davvero niente male per quello ke ho studiato..... adesso bisognerà vedere dove spenderla questa maturità scientifica....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sktrdie

ma vieni 60!!!!!

in questi 5 anni non ho  fatto assolutamente un ca*zo a scuola, mai aperto libro..

un bel 60 pieno  pieno, sono  fierissimo  :Very Happy: 

adesso comincia il bello

----------

